# Burrowing tarantula not burrowing!?



## angrysnail98 (Nov 7, 2012)

Its been a little over a month and my cobalt blue tarantula has been sitting on the top of its enclosure. 
So other than making a premade burrow what can i do to get it to burrow


----------



## ragnarokxg (Nov 7, 2012)

angrysnail98 said:


> Its been a little over a month and my cobalt blue tarantula has been sitting on the top of its enclosure.
> So other than making a premade burrow what can i do to get it to burrow


First of all get it back into its enclosure. Just kidding.  In all seriousness we need more information before we can help.  What kind of substrate do you have in its enclosure.  Is it wet or dry, hard packed or not.  How much do you have in there, is it enough for him to burrow in.  Pics would be good here.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 7, 2012)

A bit more with details would help, but sometimes they take a while to burrow and settle in.  I have had Haplopelmas burrow the first night I get them, and I have had others that took months to do so.  You can try digging out a little bit of a starter, or you can just wait for it to do it on its own.


----------



## spiderengineer (Nov 7, 2012)

like what others have said more info would help and pics as well picture will always help in more than explaining the set up, but assuming you are using the standard substrate coco fiber or peat moss. assuming its deep enough to make a nice deep burrow . Also assuming that its not dry, but not soaking wet either. Then I have to say from noticing other threads about cobalts not burrowing and mine experience included then it seem that they take longer to burrow then the other haplopelmas species. My adult cobalt wrath took a few months until she started burrowing. I should note that I did make her a premade burrow, but she did nothing to add or alter it until a few more months went bye, she started it out just staying inside and did not dig any deeper. The other haplopelmas I have made premade borrow made it there homes the very night they were introduce to their new homes. there were like bulldozer I could barely see the piping becuase they cover it with dirt and webbing. Its amazing how adaptive these guys can be with a set of conditions. even my cobalt slings took longer to burrow compared to my other haplopelma slings. so in short if you are worry make a premade burrow I find it help regardless with there settle in faster, otherwise just be patience.


----------



## angrysnail98 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well its about 4- 5 inches of sub. I use eco earth. The substrate is dry, But slightly moist. It is packed. Anymore info?


----------



## spiderengineer (Nov 7, 2012)

what kind of enclosure is it an aquarium or kritter kepper ect. I say this becuase 4-5 inches is not enough depth for them. I mean all mine have up to at least 8 inches or more. so if possible I would add much more if you can in your current setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Giantsfan24 (Nov 8, 2012)

It is really really weird with Haplos. I had one that seamed to take forever to burrow. She was an adult WC female and took forever. I bought another one, about half her size, and she burrowed within 3-4 days(if that), then another adult who burrowed within a week. It really does depend on the T. Generally tho, the younger, the more quickly they burrow.


----------



## s3cretz (Nov 10, 2012)

Before I rehoused my female Haplopelma longipes, she was exhibiting similar behavior.  I agree with what others have posted that you need deeper substrate.  Aside from that, I'm not 100% sure of the difference in humidity requirements between lividum and longipes, but I mist my enclosure every other day, at least.  The longipes will not tolerate a dry environment.  Once I deepened the substrate to 8+ inches, she took it from there.  Now I never see her anymore.


----------



## spiderengineer (Nov 10, 2012)

s3cretz said:


> Before I rehoused my female Haplopelma longipes, she was exhibiting similar behavior.  I agree with what others have posted that you need deeper substrate.  Aside from that, I'm not 100% sure of the difference in humidity requirements between lividum and longipes, but I mist my enclosure every other day, at least.  The longipes will not tolerate a dry environment.  Once I deepened the substrate to 8+ inches, she took it from there.  Now I never see her anymore.


all haplopelma have the same requirement as far care goes such as humidity and substrate depth. They also have the same behaviors for the most part, which is a shame, because they are stunning creatures. so they should be kept the same that's what I do and they all are acting like they should, meaning I barely see them and they don't act out of character.

however their is a debate going on as far as humidity is concern some say that do not need the humidity that is usually quoted that they need 70-80 percent. some here have them in dry tanks and just make sure they have water and have not experience any problems. even the writer of the TKG talks about humidity requirement are probably not needed. I wont go into details you can read the threads. what I do is a day or two before I am planning on rehouses or am getting a new haplopelma I just saturate the soil (peat moss mostly, but sometime coco) and let it let set for a day or two. I make sure the substrate is not soaking wet when I introduce them . I wait until the ground is not damp, but not dry either can be capable of constructing a burrow. the best part the water retention with those substrates is such that after a few months I have yet to re-water the substrate or mist and humidity is still in the desired range for them or course this is dependent on how well you are capable of keeping humidity in and not restricting airflow. 

There is never ant standing water on the ground and mushroom only sparingly pop up now in them unless you get a bad batch, but mushroom are a common thing when using peat moss it in the substrate in the beginning anyways. however mushrooms are also debatable as far as being bad for T's, but i just pluck them out and then they don't come back. just telling you what I do had no problems yet and all my haplopelma's are eating and molting with no problems, but this just means I have a bunch of pet holes. :biggrin:


----------



## goodoldneon (Nov 10, 2012)

Tarantula will burrow when tarantula is ready to burrow.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 11, 2012)

angrysnail98 said:


> Its been a little over a month and my cobalt blue tarantula has been sitting on the top of its enclosure.
> So other than making a premade burrow what can i do to get it to burrow


Sometimes those Pesky Pet holes Don't burrow....:laugh:
My king babooon is never seen!! Enjoy see'ing your spider for now... 
I got a ton of substrate for KING BABOON:biggrin:
As long as it isn't stressed you should be fine.


----------

